
IPhone leak is getting bigger - pmjordan
http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/iPhone-leak-is-getting-bigger-Update-1012575.html
======
jws
See update at bottom: The leak only applies to phones that were shut down
while unlocked. It appears the phone doesn't lock until after the host pairing
code starts so there is a window. This will _not_ let an attacker into a lost,
locked phone.

But if you shutdown your phone, it would be a good idea to lock it first.

